# Monster energy stickers????



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

didnt someone have some on a black buggy???? Where did you get em?

Thanks.....Will


----------



## troytyro (Feb 3, 2009)

i have some, i have the green xray 808 with a monster sticker on the top i will keep them in my car for you.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Yeah, that 808 looked pretty sweet, extremely clean but pretty sweet....lol.


----------



## vwracing56 (Oct 5, 2007)

That would be me! :cheers: I got them off of ebay and I just checked and he has more up for sale "buy it now"

It want come with the green strip on the bottom. I've got a whole sheet of the green decal that I used that your more than welcome to have.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Custom-R-C-Race-Car-Truck-Slash-Slayer-SC8-SC10-Decals_W0QQitemZ220399678280QQcmdZViewItemQQptZRadio_Control_Parts_Accessories?hash=item220399678280&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318|301%3A1|293%3A1|294%3A50


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Dang, He's kind of proud of those stickers...


----------



## troytyro (Feb 3, 2009)

I will give you some for free bro, dont buy them!


----------



## vwracing56 (Oct 5, 2007)

darrenwilliams said:


> Dang, He's kind of proud of those stickers...


He went up on his prices since i bought them last time.


----------



## rodgedaddy (Nov 11, 2008)

no thanks , i like red bull better. LOL


----------



## vwracing56 (Oct 5, 2007)

troytyro said:


> I will give you some for free bro, dont buy them!


You have any extra?


----------



## kjam22 (Jan 20, 2009)

Would you guys be interested in a Monster Paint Mask? I haven't made that one yet but could probably knock it out if someone wanted it. Just know that I am slow, would probably take a couple of weeks before I could get to it


----------

